# About candenzas....



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you feel is the best way for the cadenza section to be approached assuming the composer did not compose an official cadenza for the concerto.

In the Brahms Violin Concerto for instance, I like the Joachim to be played. It bothers me to hear the instrumentalist make it up or play the Heifetz cadenza. Etc.

What about you?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think variety is the spice of life and if the composer did not specify a cadenza, each musician should play their own, otherwise 'favourites' like Joachim's will seem through the repeated recordings to have been written or especially endorsed by the original composer. An unwritten cadenza provides an opportunity for virtuosity that every musician should rise to in their own unique way.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I didn't any *"candenza" *but I know what a *"cadenza"* is..


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

peeyaj said:


> I didn't any *"candenza" *but I know what a *"candeza"* is..


Say what now?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Seriously, don't just 'like' my question - explaaaaayn yourself!!!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I candanza  canudanza?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> I candanza  canudanza?


I nocandanza, but amdenza.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Easy. Just play virtuosic stuff that sounds good, possible use some of the thematic material from the previous sections of the work.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Easy. Just play virtuosic stuff that sounds good, possible use some of the thematic material from the previous sections of the work.


Sure, but that ain't silly.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Sure, but that ain't silly.


*I don't want to be silly!!!!* :scold::scold::scold:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There was some talk on the subject in this thread also: http://www.talkclassical.com/8986-favourite-cadenzas.html

... well, actually merely found it as an excuse to repeat a recommendation of the jazz cadenzas in *Peter Breiner´s version of the Mozart Piano Concerto no.20*: 



 ,
a very lively recording which IMO succeeds quite well.

Another famous case of a stylistic break is Kremer´s rendition of the *Beethoven violin concerto with Schnittke*´s avantgarde cadenza. Likewise a view I find refreshing, particularly in a work that is rather insistingly repetitive:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> I didn't any *"candenza" *but I know what a *"cadenza"* is..


Well you're just a little old perfectionist aren't you!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Easy. Just play virtuosic stuff that sounds good, possible use some of the thematic material from the previous sections of the work.


NEBUCANDENZA---there's no point unless it does contain thematic material from the work. But the annoying thing is that record companies don't often mention what condenser is being used!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *I don't want to be silly!!!!* :scold::scold::scold:


Perish the thought that's what I say.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> There was some talk on the subject in this thread also: http://www.talkclassical.com/8986-favourite-cadenzas.html
> 
> ... well, actually merely found it as an excuse to repeat a recommendation of the jazz cadenzas in *Peter Breiner´s version of the Mozart Piano Concerto no.20*:
> 
> ...


thanks for linking the schnittke cadenza, its a very nice rendition indeed


----------

